# You ever strain a tricep doing heavy dips?



## soooooawesome (Apr 3, 2011)

This is the second time I have suffered this strain.  My tri's have always been extra strong so I of course feel the need to work them extra hard, dumbass.  Strange though that when I get this strain it mainly affects my lat workouts, for example pullups or even hanging from a pullup bar is not even an option.  Instant pain the moment my feet are off the ground.  fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck. Anyone else ever deal with this?


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 4, 2011)

No more heavy dips for you.  When your body speaks, you should listen.


----------



## dave 236 (Apr 4, 2011)

Your triceps are antagonist muscles to your biceps, that is why it hurts when you attempt a pulling movement. As antagonists part of their job is to prevent hyper or over extension of the elbow joint, and they are resisting this overextension when you are hanging on a pullup bar.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 4, 2011)

Never suffered a strain like that, but when I finish a set of heavy dips my triceps and even my elbow generally hurt for a few seconds. Like definately not a good kind of pain. Hope this isn't in store for me, cuz I'm sure as hell not giving up dips.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 4, 2011)

I agree that dips give big results but they are by far the hardest on the shoulders. Upright rows get me sometimes too.  Im so paranoid about my shoulders anymore.  My old man has had surgery on both of them now.  Former bodybuilder/Gear abuser.  He tells me everytime I see him to stop doing weighted dips.  He blames the dips on his issues.


----------



## carmineb (Apr 4, 2011)

OUCH!

never a tricep but i was doing heavier than normal hammer curls while taking N0-Explode, (its like Jack3d) and i strained pulled or something,( I was doing them strict), no momentum... when I completely bring my thumb to shoulder, i feel a pain in the peak contraction position or if I try to do a reverse curl, still havent figured out what muscle is buggy me.. getting old sucks.


About your tricep, what if you tried incorporating over the head pulley pulls and go for burns iwth lighter weight.... (something that will hit the tie in area between the lats and the tricep.) 


From:http://www.fitstep.com/Advanced/Anatomy/Triceps.htm

The primary function of the _Tricep_ is to extend the elbow (straightening the arm). 
The secondary function of the _Tricep_ is fulfilled only by the _Long_ head of the muscle, which is the bring the arm down towards the body (adduction). The _Tricep_ shares this function with the _Latissimus Dorsi._


----------



## soooooawesome (Apr 5, 2011)

tri workouts like cable pressdowns, cable overheads, skullcrushers, french press all pain free, but any lat type pulling exercise really hurts.  Thinking of shooting some gh into my tri to speed up healing.


----------

